# testatropinol



## ant is lifting (Mar 11, 2006)

good stuff or a waste of time?.... comes in a bottle of 270 tabs that desolve under your tounge, says to take for 6 weeks....

anyone ever try this stuff?


--------------------------------------------------
each 90 mg sublingual tablet contains a synergistic homeopathic combination of:

testosterone
growth hormone
adrenalinum
adrenocorticotropic hormone
lutenizing hormone
progestrogene
follicle-stimulating hormone
thyroid-stimulating hormone
estrone....

directions say to let 3 pills diluite under your tounge 3 times a day for 6 weeks...


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 12, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## SADOCLAUSE (Feb 21, 2007)

i bought a bottle in like 1996 when produced by BIOPHARMA and it had a decent effect. no question.
im sure it has since been castrated.


----------

